# R15: FAQ v1.x



## Earl Bonovich

Here it is, the first edition of the DBSTalk R15 FAQ

It is in a PDF format, as it is 18 pages long.

Discussions on the content, the presentation, ect....
Should be discussed in this thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=58958

This FAQ was built based on the hardwork by our members: cabanaboy1977 & Carl6... and a host of other people that chimmed in.

Discussions on "rebuilding" the FAQ can be found here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=56699


----------



## Earl Bonovich

A supplimental document to the FAQ

Quick List of How To's and Features
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=57694


----------



## Earl Bonovich

The FAQ is going to go under some reworking with the latest release information. So look for an updated FAQ comming hopefully by the end of the year... (it does take some time, and this time of the year is busy for everyone).


----------

